# Help Needed for a Great Cause!



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife and I have been very active in working with mentally-challenged adults for over 20 years.  The clients of New Danville are higher functioning, those with mental retardation and related conditions such as Autism or traumatic head injuries resulting from strokes or accidents, Down Syndrome, Aspergers, etc.  I am on the Board of Directors and have been the jack of all trades when they need something fixed or built.
Once I started my pen making addiction the founder of this non-profit had an idea that this was something we could teach the clients to do.  The goal of our organization is to help these adults live independently and develop skills to help them be productive in their community and to generate their own income.
We have just secured a shop and some donated tools (many of my own that I have duplicates of) However, we are still in need of many more supplies and tools.  Below is a list of what we need, I figured there are so many good hearted people on this site I would put out a call for donations and see how we do.  We are a 501(C)3 so we can provide receipts for anyone needing a tax deduction.  If shipping is an issue I will personally pay for all shipping.  I truly believe in this vision we have for New Danville.  I had 3 of the clients over to the house to make pens, they were father’s day gifts,  they were so proud of what they made, this develops their self confidence like you wouldn’t believe.  Our plan is to start training on the first of August.  Below is the list of the item’s we will need to get them started.   

Needed:  
Blank Drilling Vise
Pen Press
Turning Tools
Pen Kits 
Blanks
Bushings
Pen Mandrels
All of the consumables (glue, micromesh, sand paper)
Also if there are any Houstonians that would like to volunteer to help teach we would love to have you! Just PM me if interested.

Attached is a link to our website (which needs updating but we are non-profit :frown 
http://www.newdanville.org/ 

Again thanks for reading this and anything you can do to help is greatly appreciated.


*Update I received a Anonymous donation offering to match any and all gift certificates up to $500.00 WOW! So if you would like to get a 2 for 1 deal please post and I will keep track of this goal!
Update Wednesday:
So far we have received a total of $375 in gift certificates which will be matched! Thanks to everyone who has donated!:banana::bananen_smilies008:*
Attached is a picture of “Jimmy” making a pen for his dad.  


Thanks in advance!

Dion Trost
8981 Crighton Crossing Dr
Conroe, Texas 77302


----------



## TomW (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion,

I'll put together a small kit of stuff for you (blanks, glue, etc).  Could you use a bench top drill press?  My wife is driving through Conroe on August 6th and would like to deliver.  Please advise.

Thanks for what you do.
Tom


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Tom we could definately use a bench top drill press!  Thank you so much I will PM you with phone number.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 21, 2009)

What a great cause!!!:biggrin:

Pick a vendor of your choice and I'll paypal them for a gift voucher to buy some small stuff of your choice. ( you can PM me your vendor choice if you wish ):wink:


----------



## VisExp (Jul 21, 2009)

I have some slimline, comfort pen etc kits that I will send you.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

skiprat said:


> What a great cause!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Pick a vendor of your choice and I'll paypal them for a gift voucher to buy some small stuff of your choice. ( you can PM me your vendor choice if you wish ):wink:



Wow you are the best!  Thank You Very much!


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

VisExp said:


> I have some slimline, comfort pen etc kits that I will send you.



Thank you that is exactly the kind of things we need to get us started


----------



## Monty (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion,
PM me your address.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion , PM your address . I'll fix up a package for you !


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Monty & Chuck PM sent 
Thank You Both!  the response so far just proves what a great bunch of folks we have here!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion, your chosen vendor should email you the GV. Let me know if there is any problem.:wink:
I used the email address and postal address from your first post.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion,
   PM me your address. I will send some stuff over as well.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion,

Pm address & I would also put things together.
Would you have some use for some laser cut inlay kits? 50+ mixed bundle of all kinds and some Texas flag kits.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

USAFVET98 said:


> Dion,
> PM me your address. I will send some stuff over as well.



PM sent than You very much!
Dion


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Dion,
> 
> Pm address & I would also put things together.
> Would you have some use for some laser cut inlay kits? 50+ mixed bundle of all kinds and some Texas flag kits.



Holy cow!  Of course we would love some of your kits! Very generous offer!
PM sent!


----------



## jyreene (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion

I don't know if my wife will be willing since she will be quite pregnant when she is in Houston but I'll ask her.  She loves making pens and loves teaching, plus she recently volunteered for the Special Olympics and had a great time helping.  If anything it would be a good way to get her out of the house.  I'll let you know.

Ty


----------



## TomW (Jul 21, 2009)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Dion,
> 
> Pm address & I would also put things together.
> Would you have some use for some laser cut inlay kits? 50+ mixed bundle of all kinds and some Texas flag kits.


 

Wow, Constant!  You da man!

Tom


----------



## SkookumPens (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you still need a pen vice? I have an extra one I can send you.
Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## ribanett (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion, 

PM me your address, and I'll sent you a package

Good work your doing, besides turning pens


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

ribanett said:


> Dion,
> 
> PM me your address, and I'll sent you a package
> 
> Good work your doing, besides turning pens



Thank You PM sent!  Wow I am overwhelmed by the responses!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion , I have a pen press from PSI . If you can straighten the bracket the piston slides thru (which I don't think is a big deal) I'll include it in the package . Let me know .


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry about that- I missed your address in the original post. I am blonde what can I say.

PM me your address Dion and I will put a package together.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Dion , I have a pen press from PSI . If you can straighten the bracket the piston slides thru (which I don't think is a big deal) I'll include it in the package . Let me know .



Heck I will give it a go!  Thank You!


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Woodlvr said:


> PM me your address Dion and I will put a package together.



PM Sent Thank You!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2009)

OK , you got it ! I'm using a drill press vise .


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

SkookumPens said:


> Do you still need a pen vice? I have an extra one I can send you.
> Craig Chatterton
> Puyallup, WA



PM sent :biggrin: 
Thanks!


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion
If your voice is back call me tonight after six i think i can hook you up with drill press. I also have some other thing's that you might be able to use.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion, I will put something together and send it along.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello, Dion I have a pen press you can have. Pm me your address please.


----------



## Dave_M (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow very cool Dion.  I'm impressed with what you folks are doing out there.  You are absolutely correct that it develops their self confidence like you wouldn't believe.  I suffered a traumatic brain injury back in 2004.  I was mugged and in this case unfortunately I put up a fight.  I didn't see the 3/4" pipe that caved in my skull, which left me permanently disabled.  I have very poor short term memory among a long list other issues.  The great thing about short term memory loss is everything is new again... and again...  

Because I am a higher functioning adult, my disability is hard for most people to notice thanks to places like New Danville.  I've learned compensating skills which allow me to lead a somewhat normal life.  Early on in the recovery process I was a mess, but the wonderful people at my rehab facility worked hard with me over the years to build me back to the person I am today.  I'm not the same person I used to be by a long shot, but I am truly blessed with what I've been given.  I can personally appreciate the work y'all are doing there.

I have a spare pen vise around here somewhere.  That short term memory thing again.  :biggrin:  I'll see what I can find and get some stuff shipped your way.  I'll also PM you to get your email address and send a PSI e-gift card your way.  Keep doing what you're doing out there.  You're making a real impact in some peoples lives.  People just like me.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Lanman said:


> Wow very cool Dion.  I'm impressed with what you folks are doing out there.  You are absolutely correct that it develops their self confidence like you wouldn't believe.  I suffered a traumatic brain injury back in 2004.  I was mugged and in this case unfortunately I put up a fight.  I didn't see the 3/4" pipe that caved in my skull, which left me permanently disabled.  I have very poor short term memory among a long list other issues.  The great thing about short term memory loss is everything is new again... and again...
> 
> Because I am a higher functioning adult, my disability is hard for most people to notice thanks to places like New Danville.  I've learned compensating skills which allow me to lead a somewhat normal life.  Early on in the recovery process I was a mess, but the wonderful people at my rehab facility worked hard with me over the years to build me back to the person I am today.  I'm not the same person I used to be by a long shot, but I am truly blessed with what I've been given.  I can personally appreciate the work y'all are doing there.
> 
> I have a spare pen vise around here somewhere.  That short term memory thing again.  :biggrin:  I'll see what I can find and get some stuff shipped your way.  I'll also PM you to get your email address and send a PSI e-gift card your way.  Keep doing what you're doing out there.  You're making a real impact in some peoples lives.  People just like me.



Wow what can I say we love what we do and hearing a story like this brings tears to my eyes!  I am so glad you are able to tell your story and I am just overwelmed by the reponses even in these hard times...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2009)

Great Cause Dion, I will have to go clean my shop this afternoon and see what I can land in a box for you. As a side note, before I bought my house we had a young man living at the other end of our apartment building that was in just this sort of program. He was pretty well completely independent, with a job, his own apartment, with someone that checked in on him a couple times a week. He sort of got attached to my wife and I so they asked if we woudl be basically his "safe haven". If he ever got worried or needed some place to go he was free at all times to come knock on our door. once a week or so he would come over and just visit. I miss him very much. He was our best neighbor, the way neighbors used to be.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Great Cause Dion, I will have to go clean my shop this afternoon and see what I can land in a box for you. As a side note, before I bought my house we had a young man living at the other end of our apartment building that was in just this sort of program. He was pretty well completely independent, with a job, his own apartment, with someone that checked in on him a couple times a week. He sort of got attached to my wife and I so they asked if we woudl be basically his "safe haven". If he ever got worried or needed some place to go he was free at all times to come knock on our door. once a week or so he would come over and just visit. I miss him very much. He was our best neighbor, the way neighbors used to be.



Thanks Daniel they are special people with special needs each unique and with something to offer us all!


----------



## Dave_M (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Dion,
I just sent you an e-gift card from PSI.  It should arrive in your email very soon.  It contains a PIN number that you can use like a credit card to shop on-line from their site.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Lanman said:


> Hey Dion,
> I just sent you an e-gift card from PSI.  It should arrive in your email very soon.  It contains a PIN number that you can use like a credit card to shop on-line from their site.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave



Thank you very much David and as I posted on the first page one of our members has offered to match all gift card donations up to $500 he asked to remain anonymous which I have agreed to do.  
Again Thanks to everyone.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello, I would like to help but wood is about all i could help with.I see many are donating wood so I don't want to over run you with wood.Please let me know if you still need blanks?I could send one of my variety boxes out that have about 140 blanks with 25-30 different types.Like this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260438472432
I have lots of woods and that auction shows most of what I have so maybe you want only easy woods to turn?Like maple/cherry.Or you may need bigger blanks like 7/8".Please just let me know if I can help with some wood.You people are stand up folks,and I love to see the IAP jump up and do so much.This is just nice to see in this fast paced world when everyone seems to be out for them selves.Let me just say Thank You for what you do,Victor


----------



## Ligget (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion send me your full name and email address and I`ll set up an online gift card for Penn State Industries, glad to help your cause as I am a higher functioning adult following an accident in 2001. I attend a day centre most days similar to the one you have.

www.caledoniaclubhouse.co.uk


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

*Update *just received another Woodcraft certificate for $200.00 from one of our great members wishing to remain anonymous 
THANK YOU!


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Ligget said:


> Dion send me your full name and email address and I`ll set up an online gift card for Penn State Industries, glad to help your cause as I am a higher functioning adult following an accident in 2001. I attend a day centre most days similar to the one you have.
> 
> www.caledoniaclubhouse.co.uk



Thank You Mark!  We really appreciate everything everyone on this site has done!


----------



## shull (Jul 21, 2009)

Please PM me your address and I'll see what I can find in the garage.


----------



## Robert A. (Jul 21, 2009)

WoW this is great.I have first hand experience with what you and your wife are doing.I have 2 part time jobs for 2 different non-profits.One of them I work one on one in the same enviroment as your wife.The other I am the project manager for a janitoral crew.All we hire are people with special needs.The way I look at is the God of my under standing has a plan for me.And it's not for me to ask what,it's to just do it.

 All I can do right now is send some wood.I'll have to see just what I've got.I wish I could do more but right now I'm the only one working here.
PM your address and I'll get it out as quick as I can.

                                                                       Happy Turning,
                                                                      Robert A.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sure I can scare up a few things.  PM me your address.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## JohnU (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Dion,  Im very happy to see this working out for you and just wanted to say what a great person you are for being so giving.  I live next to a friendship house that helps special needs people and have a few friends that come to visit me from there. My wifes uncle, who lives with us, used to go to there, when he was physically able, for their work program. He and I work on projects (mostly diecast cars... his passion), and it is a great bond for us.  You are doing a great thing and Im sure they love you for it.   I would like to send you a care package to help out.  Please pm me your address and I will get something on the way.  Thank you!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion,
    As I opened your post I noticed three pages of replies, now I am replying after reading the last and there are 5 pages. Holy cow! what a response! These people are great, and so are you for waht you are doing. I am greatful for not needing your assistance in that way but would want YOU there if I did.  Please pm me and I will send a package of "stuff".


----------



## broitblat (Jul 22, 2009)

Dion,

I don't have a lot of resources, but I'd be happy to come up with some things to send (not sure what yet) if you let me know where to send them.

  -Barry


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 22, 2009)

Dion,
  I would be happy to send you some things for your workshop.  Please send me your address.  I think that your work is very important and you are blessed to have such a wonderful opportunity.  Thank you for all that you and your wife do to enrich the world by helping people reach their full potential.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jul 22, 2009)

Dion,

I have some blanks I can send. I might have some pencil kits, or are you just doing pens? Should they be shipped to the address on your posting?
Thanks
Angela


----------



## dntrost (Jul 22, 2009)

Barry, Cindy & Angela,
Thank You very much for your donations!  My wife use to think I spent way too much time on a silly site!  Now she is asking "did anyone respond?"  She is amazed (as am I) by how kind and generous everyone is!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 22, 2009)

some goodies on the way

Thank you for doing this


----------



## jyreene (Jul 22, 2009)

Dion

Expect a PM from my wife.  She wants to see if she can give a hand teaching here and there when she is in Houston waiting for my course to finish.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 22, 2009)

jyreene said:


> Dion
> 
> Expect a PM from my wife.  She wants to see if she can give a hand teaching here and there when she is in Houston waiting for my course to finish.



Great look forward to hearing from her!


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got an extra lathe, table saw, drill press and a belt disk sander, plus all of my bushings that I had for mandrels, some blanks and I will come over and help you teach.
Ok Guys, all of you that went to mandrelless turning, how about you donating the bushings because this is really a worthy cause and Dion needs lots more things. Anything that you have that you are willing to share will be greatly appreciated by all these mentally challenged adults. And Thanks to all of you that have already committed to donating what you have.  So come on...I know times are hard for everyone, but surely there are some things that you aren't using any more that you can send him.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 22, 2009)

snowman56 said:


> So come on...I know times are hard for everyone, but surely there are some things that you aren't using any more that you can send him.



Do ex-wives count?


Hey .. I'm just askin..


----------



## dntrost (Jul 22, 2009)

snowman56 said:


> I've got an extra lathe, table saw, drill press and a belt disk sander, plus all of my bushings that I had for mandrels, some blanks and I will come over and help you teach.
> Ok Guys, all of you that went to mandrelless turning, how about you donating the bushings because this is really a worthy cause and Dion needs lots more things. Anything that you have that you are willing to share will be greatly appreciated by all these mentally challenged adults. And Thanks to all of you that have already committed to donating what you have.  So come on...I know times are hard for everyone, but surely there are some things that you aren't using any more that you can send him.



Holy cow  Robert that is great! I appreciate this and again I can't believe the responses I am getting. But like Robert said one thing that might seem cheap are the bushing which I anticipate going through as we train our clients.  We are thinking we will turn: Slims, Anelli (what WoodNWhimsies calls them) & Cigars. So if you have any of these bushing gathering dust we would love to have them...
*A BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO HAS HELPED US OUT!!!!!:bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies022:*!


----------



## dntrost (Jul 22, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Do ex-wives count?
> 
> 
> Hey .. I'm just askin..



*NO NO & NO  I love mine but all I can handle!*


----------



## dntrost (Jul 22, 2009)

*Updated front page for those that might have missed it we have $375.00 in gifts certificates which will be matched!  WOW!!!!!!*


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 22, 2009)

dntrost said:


> *Updated front page for those that might have missed it we have $375.00 in gifts certificates which will be matched! WOW!!!!!!*


This is great ! My humble package was mailed today . Good work everybody !


----------



## JohnU (Jul 23, 2009)

Dion, I got the box ready and will have it out to you on Thursday.  I included a couple of my personal pr blanks for you, as a thank you.  Thanks for letting us help you.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 23, 2009)

Received a couple of packages (think my mailman will get tired of coming ot my house)  Again thanks to everyone who has offered donations.


----------



## ssajn (Jul 23, 2009)

Dion,
Early next week I'll get a box in the mail for you. I'll send a few dozen slimline kits, blanks, CA and what ever I can find to fit in the box.
Dave


----------



## dntrost (Jul 23, 2009)

*Wow thank you Dave!:bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies039:*




ssajn said:


> Dion,
> Early next week I'll get a box in the mail for you. I'll send a few dozen slimline kits, blanks, CA and what ever I can find to fit in the box.
> Dave


----------



## CSue (Jul 23, 2009)

Dion, what a great thing you all are doing there!  I can't believe I missed this post the last few days.  And now there are 7 pages.

I used to work as a job coach working my way through college.  I had a few wonderful clients as Rehab Counselor.  I'm not able to do either job now - brain degeneration.  But what I CAN do is send you some things.

And I know no matter how much we all send you now, there will be times down the road when some supplies and stuff will "get thin."  So even though I'm putting a package together now, I want you to know all you need to do is drop me a note and I'll send you another box.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 24, 2009)

CSue said:


> Dion, what a great thing you all are doing there!  I can't believe I missed this post the last few days.  And now there are 7 pages.
> 
> I used to work as a job coach working my way through college.  I had a few wonderful clients as Rehab Counselor.  I'm not able to do either job now - brain degeneration.  But what I CAN do is send you some things.
> 
> And I know no matter how much we all send you now, there will be times down the road when some supplies and stuff will "get thin."  So even though I'm putting a package together now, I want you to know all you need to do is drop me a note and I'll send you another box.



*Continued support be careful! :biggrin:  you are now my best friend! :tongue::biggrin:
Seriously thank you very much and for the offer to help in the future!*


----------



## dntrost (Jul 25, 2009)

Two more boxes arrived yesterday lots of cool stuff.  I am getting ready to go to Woodcraft to purchase much needed supplies with the Gift Cerificates we have received.


----------



## Verne (Jul 25, 2009)

Dion,
Be sure to take a notepad! Remember, you can't talk for the next week! Got any Rockler certificates? I'm going there for a tormek demo today!
Take care,
Vern


----------



## iowacobb (Jul 25, 2009)

*corn cob blanks*

I'll prepare some pre-drilled stabilized corn cob blanks for slims and cigars.  They will be heading your way sometime in Aug.

Great cause, very happy to be included.

Tim McGill
iowacobb.com


----------



## dntrost (Jul 25, 2009)

iowacobb said:


> I'll prepare some pre-drilled stabilized corn cob blanks for slims and cigars.  They will be heading your way sometime in Aug.
> 
> Great cause, very happy to be included.
> 
> ...



Very cool they are sure to like these thank you very much!

Dion


----------



## dntrost (Jul 25, 2009)

*Received 3 more packages today this is so much fun even LOML is getting into this.  I can't believe how generous everyone has been!:biggrin:  We get keys to shop this week I am dying to get it set up. Of course my wife wants it to be all neat and organized   We are making charts for safety for each tool (although none can be used without one on one supervision to start.) *


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 25, 2009)

dntrost said:


> * Of course my wife wants it to be all neat and organized  *



Does anyone else feel like his wife just isn't getting the point?  :tongue:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 25, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Does anyone else feel like his wife just isn't getting the point? :tongue:


Been awhile since you've had one, huh, Charles?:ghost:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 25, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Been awhile since you've had one, huh, Charles?:ghost:



..been so long I forgot where they're buried.. :tongue:


----------



## dntrost (Jul 26, 2009)

Snowman56 (Robert) & his wife just left our house after dropping off:
Drill Press
Table Saw
Sander
Lathe
blanks & much more misc...
He even gave me some personal goodies!!!!!! :biggrin:

Thank You again Robert and will be calling you as soon as I can talk so we can get our first session underway with the wranglers.  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 26, 2009)

dntrost said:


> Snowman56 (Robert) & his wife just left our house after dropping off:
> Drill Press
> Table Saw
> Sander
> ...



Thank you, Dion, for the nice visit and for a great lunch. We enjoyed ourselves, plus thanks for the Arkansas oil stones and the large batch of antlers. Now I will be turning them into pens. I will be looking forward to helping you teach penturning to the Wranglers.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 27, 2009)

Two more packages arrived today:

Some very custom Finish Barrel Trimmers made by Larry (ribanett) with cool stand to keep them organized (wife likes that)  

Also second package contained kits, Pen Press, Pen vise WOW!!:biggrin:
this was from Jim (Jim15) 

Thank You both for helping us with this effort.

*Still no keys to shop but I spent the day cleaning some of the tools from Robert (snowman56) so I am having fun while I recover from my surgery  *


----------



## rlofton (Jul 31, 2009)

Dion,

A package is going out today with about 25 slimline kits and 9 or 10 blanks with tubes in them.  Better late than never, right?

Thanks!


----------



## dntrost (Aug 3, 2009)

rlofton said:


> Dion,
> 
> A package is going out today with about 25 slimline kits and 9 or 10 blanks with tubes in them.  Better late than never, right?
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you no problem we are on vacation right now and my son is telling me packages are arriving daily 
Thank you so much!

Dion


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 3, 2009)

This has me convinced that penturners are some of the most generous (if hardheaded and opinionated) people around! What a great response!!!


Dion, 

Pm me your address. I have at least a flat rate box of blanks to send you, as long as you can make me one promise. Some of the wood I'll send you is either spalted, stabilized, or otherwise allergenic or similar (well they pretty much all are)--- and you'll probably get something like that from other folks as well. Promise me that you will keep a good stash of quality dust masks. NOT the cheap "comfort" masks sold for mowing the lawn, but a true NIOSH approved dust mask. You never know when someone will have a sensitive allergy to something like walnut, and especially for anything spalted.


----------



## TomW (Aug 3, 2009)

dntrost said:


> we are on vacation right now


 
Dion, My wife and daughter are planning their pilgrimage through Conroe this week on Thursday. Will it be possible for them to deliver the drill press and couple of boxes of stuff??

Tom


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 3, 2009)

dntrost said:


> *Of course my wife wants it to be all neat and organized  *




I know this has already been commented on thoroughly, but send your wife over to arizonasihouette.com and tell her that if even that company can't keep their website organized, lol, there's no way a pen shop's gonna stay halfway organized. 

So far the closest thing to organized I have is:

1 big 3-drawer Rubberaid bin about 3 feet tall that has one bin for unused pen kits, one bin for unused pen "parts" (tubes, spare parts, etc....) and one bin for cut-offs that I plan on never using for custom center bands and finials:redface:. 


Also, I have one 24"X24" board  with long nails driven through it (taken from an idea someone gave me here) with all my bushings on it, and the board is labeled for every pen. 


Other than that, it can only be described as the "Hurricane Hugo special".


----------



## dntrost (Aug 6, 2009)

Update; 
Two of our vendors have also contributed to our special project and I wanted to recognize them for all of their support

*Tracey & Tim at WoodNWhinmsies:*
Pen Press 
Rounded off my gift certificate!
Over stuffed the box with freebies (thing they thought we could use):biggrin:

*Woodcraft Inc:*
6 sets of bushings
5 Packs of 10 Pen Kits
2 Bags of Wood blanks 
2 Gouges 3/8 Spindle
2  10oz Glue
2  Packages of Sanding Product
2 Packages of Finishing Product
All I had to do was ask and they also opened up.

The shop is up and running (well I started training the staff) Wranglers start on Monday with safety then might get to make some pens later in the week.

Again we would never have got this far without the tremendous support from all of the folks here that have been so kind and generous! 

*My plan is to introduce some of the higher functioning wranglers to IAP and hope they will join and share with everyone what they make!*


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 13, 2009)

Dion, I see you have received a good number of pen blanks, and I'd love to add to the stash some very nice stabilized spalted maple (10-15 blanks) and other misc. blanks---- see a few posts up---- I just need your address--

Thanks, and I hope I can help!

Matt


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 13, 2009)

If you still need blanks and kits, please PM me your address.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 13, 2009)

redfishsc said:


> Dion, I see you have received a good number of pen blanks, and I'd love to add to the stash some very nice stabilized spalted maple (10-15 blanks) and other misc. blanks---- see a few posts up---- I just need your address--
> 
> Thanks, and I hope I can help!
> 
> Matt



Matt,
PM sent thank you very much


----------



## dntrost (Aug 13, 2009)

ericw95 said:


> If you still need blanks and kits, please PM me your address.



Eric,
PM sent thank you!


----------

